# Your thoughts/opinions on Total Wireless



## Atomic77 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi Y'all I have been using total wireless for quite a while now. I would like to hear others thoughts and opinions on it. I really like it. I have the $35 a month 6GB of data unlimited talk and text plan. I started on a Iphone 6 and now have a Iphone 8.


----------

